# Duck Fajitas



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a really easy recipe and tastes great. 2 duck breasts per person seems to be about the right serving size.

Start by slicing the breasts into thin strips and pat dry with a paper towel.









In a bowl add 1 cup flour and 1 package of fajita seasoning mix. You can throw in whatever other spices you'd like. After the breasts are breaded add to a medium-high frying pan with either olive oil or butter and shallow fry the pieces. Don't over cook!!!! You can get away with 2 minutes a side and it is just right.









Once the duck is done throw it on a tortilla with your favorite fixings. Phenomenal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I like that.


----------



## OutdoorsEd27 (Oct 9, 2012)

I love duck and love Fajitas but never thought of putting them together! Looks great, I think I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I did this with my last duck and cooked it with sliced green and red peppers and onions. They really add a good flavor. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

